# SXK Doggystyle 2K16 Doggy Style RTA



## Rob Fisher

I spotted this little RTA at 3FVape and for $9.99 I thought I would give it a go... if you are after a cute little single coil RTA with pretty good flavour then this may be on your shopping list... it's more an MTL tank but you can get away with a very restrictive lung with the airflow wide open.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I spotted this little RTA at 3FVape and for $9.99 I thought I would give it a go... if you are after a cute little single coil RTA with pretty good flavour then this may be on your shopping list... it's more an MTL tank but you can get away with a very restrictive lung with the airflow wide open.
> View attachment 120143
> View attachment 120144
> View attachment 120145
> View attachment 120146
> View attachment 120147



Like the one you gave me at the last vape meet




Easiest to coil and wick and like tou said amazing flavor for this little rta. 

Only drawback i have is the bottom refill system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Like the one you gave me at the last vape meet
> 
> View attachment 120150
> 
> 
> Easiest to coil and wick and like tou said amazing flavor for this little rta.
> 
> Only drawback i have is the bottom refill system.



Ahhhh I didn't realise I had one before...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I didn't realise I had one before...



Atleast it got a good home. 

I dont blame you for not remembering all the gear you have had in the past. It makes the rest of us mear mortals also have a pick at “other” gear. And i have never been disapointed with gear i got from you. 

This little rta is a big flavor producer. And like you said. Mtl vapers will lobe it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> I spotted this little RTA at 3FVape and for $9.99 I thought I would give it a go... if you are after a cute little single coil RTA with pretty good flavour then this may be on your shopping list... it's more an MTL tank but you can get away with a very restrictive lung with the airflow wide open.
> View attachment 120143
> View attachment 120144
> View attachment 120145
> View attachment 120146
> View attachment 120147



Why do you tempt me so ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Why do you tempt me so ???



You are welcome to have mine for free? I am in the kempton park area on monday if you want to meet up?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

antonherbst said:


> You are welcome to have mine for free? I am in the kempton park area on monday if you want to meet up?


Only of you're 100000% sure bud, thank you very much !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Only of you're 100000% sure bud, thank you very much !



Yes i am. Pm me your details and we can chat about it on monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

A gentleman and a true scholar !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

A massive thank you to @antonherbst , was good meeting you today 

Damn this tank is good.... mtl ain't too shabby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> A massive thank you to @antonherbst , was good meeting you today
> 
> Damn this tank is good.... mtl ain't too shabby
> View attachment 120471



It was good meeting you aswell and glad i could help with the temptation. 

Easy to coil and wick and it does a decent job. 

Enjoy the vape buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I spotted this little RTA at 3FVape and for $9.99 I thought I would give it a go... if you are after a cute little single coil RTA with pretty good flavour then this may be on your shopping list... it's more an MTL tank but you can get away with a very restrictive lung with the airflow wide open.
> View attachment 120143
> View attachment 120144
> View attachment 120145
> View attachment 120146
> View attachment 120147



I dont know how i missed this thread 
I practically live on eciggsa and i still manage to miss a thread....

That RTA looks so clean.
Such a good looking RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

So after eyeing out uncle @Rob Fisher Doggystyle Atty just sitting on the table he kindly piffed it to me about 3 weeks ago.
Uncle Rob was kind enough to leave a coil installed which looks like a micro fussed clapton.

I wicked it immediately as i got home and since then this atty along with my merlin mini have been accompanying me to work everyday with the doggystyle being used 70% of the time.

The draw is tight as it is a MTL atty but thats what i wanted from it the airflow comes from a single entry point controlled by a afc ring. I have been vaping her at 14watts and i been in heaven.

This is the most economical atty i have ever owned , i get through a full day with one tank and battery life on the pico (single 18650) lasts me 2 full days driving this atty.

Flavour is on point and i have not been disapointed.
She is so easy to coil and wick too, and i havent had a single drop leak out this atty.

Only 2 cons i would have is the afc is loose as its only held with o rings. Another would be that its bottom fill but seeing that i only need to fill once a day it actually hasnt been too much of a pain.

Here are some pics i took of all the components and what the build deck looks like and also did a quick build and wick on her.

Atty all together



Atty stripped



The build deck



Coil installed by making use of flat screws



Wick installed and trimmed using bow tie method



Wick tucked down into wick slots



Fill up the atty (she is bottom fill)



Screw in base downards onto filled tank and you good to go.



This is one good looking atty and at the price is a winner of note. $10 with the current exchange rate its R120 thats nothing for this awesome guy.
The tank section is made of pvc but glass replacements are available.

If you looking for a cheap great MTL atty i can highly suggest the SXK Doggystyle 2k16 RTA .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Clouds4Days said:


> So after eyeing out uncle @Rob Fisher Doggystyle Atty just sitting on the table he kindly piffed it to me about 3 weeks ago.
> Uncle Rob was kind enough to leave a coil installed which looks like a micro fussed clapton.
> 
> I wicked it immediately as i got home and since then this atty along with my merlin mini have been accompanying me to work everyday with the doggystyle being used 70% of the time.
> 
> The draw is tight as it is a MTL atty but thats what i wanted from it the airflow comes from a single entry point controlled by a afc ring. I have been vaping her at 14watts and i been in heaven.
> 
> This is the most economical atty i have ever owned , i get through a full day with one tank and battery life on the pico (single 18650) lasts me 2 full days driving this atty.
> 
> Flavour is on point and i have not been disapointed.
> She is so easy to coil and wick too, and i havent had a single drop leak out this atty.
> 
> Only 2 cons i would have is the afc is loose as its only held with o rings. Another would be that its bottom fill but seeing that i only need to fill once a day it actually hasnt been too much of a pain.
> 
> Here are some pics i took of all the components and what the build deck looks like and also did a quick build and wick on her.
> 
> Atty all together
> View attachment 123208
> 
> 
> Atty stripped
> View attachment 123210
> 
> 
> The build deck
> View attachment 123209
> 
> 
> Coil installed by making use of flat screws
> View attachment 123207
> 
> 
> Wick installed and trimmed using bow tie method
> View attachment 123205
> 
> 
> Wick tucked down into wick slots
> View attachment 123204
> 
> 
> Fill up the atty (she is bottom fill)
> View attachment 123203
> 
> 
> Screw in base downards onto filled tank and you good to go.
> View attachment 123202
> 
> 
> This is one good looking atty and at the price is a winner of note. $10 with the current exchange rate its R120 thats nothing for this awesome guy.
> The tank section is made of pvc but glass replacements are available.
> 
> If you looking for a cheap great MTL atty i can highly suggest the SXK Doggystyle 2k16 RTA .



Can't wait to try a tobacco in mine ( curse you steeping ) .. damn good tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Can't wait to try a tobacco in mine ( curse you steeping ) .. damn good tank



I haven't tried a tobacco in her yet, im vaping 6mg Flash Point by Decadence clouds on the Doggystyle and in my Merlin Mini i have 6mg Obsidian by Enyereklaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Clouds4Days said:


> I haven't tried a tobacco in her yet, im vaping 6mg Flash Point by Decadence clouds on the Doggystyle and in my Merlin Mini i have 6mg Obsidian by Enyereklaw.


How is the obsidian? Almost added it to my cart but after I saw how much I already added to it.. ze wallet ran away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> How is the obsidian? Almost added it to my cart but after I saw how much I already added to it.. ze wallet ran away



Hahaha that happens alot to me too. Its awesome bud. Difficult to explain the profile but i get a sort of honey, cookie dough light tobacco flavour.

But it does gunk up the coils alot. I have to Rewick around every 3/4 days as apposed to weekly with my other juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha that happens alot to me too. Its awesome bud. Difficult to explain the profile but i get a sort of honey, cookie dough light tobacco flavour.
> 
> But it does gunk up the coils alot. I have to Rewick around every 3/4 days as apposed to weekly with my other juices.



Suppose that's international for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Suppose that's international for you



Its not from sweetner though cause the juice isn't a very sweet juice.
Its some other concentrate that is causing the coil gunking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@Clouds4Days do you sometimes struggle to unscrew the tank to refill ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Clouds4Days do you sometimes struggle to unscrew the tank to refill ?



I have only once really struggled but now i dont tighten the tank to base as much as before. Also when you screw the atty onto the mod as soon as it feels tight dont tighten it down more as this turns the tank onto the base even tighter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

This looks so slick...Damn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

